# Behold...THE UNICLAM!!!



## GoM (Aug 16, 2006)

Gotta love random graffiti


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Corry (Aug 16, 2006)

Iiiiiinteresting!


----------



## Alex06 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it needs a cape.  Does it have any special Uniclam powers?


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 17, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Aug 17, 2006)

:hail: All hail the Uniclam!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 17, 2006)

Is that Sky's clammy cousin?


----------

